# Παύλες και εισαγωγικά στο διάλογο



## nickel (Feb 7, 2009)

Ίσως θα μπορούσε να μπει και σε κάποιο νήμα για τις κόντρες μεταφραστών και επιμελητών το παρακάτω σημείωμα του Θανάση Γεωργιάδη στη Μακεδονία.


*Άχρηστος μιμητισμός*

Φίλος, γνωστός και πολύπειρος μεταφραστής, άνθρωπος κάποιας ηλικίας (που χρόνια έζησε και ζει μες στα βιβλία και τις εφημερίδες) τελευταία μου ζητάει επιμόνως να καταργήσω την παύλα των διαλόγων στα δικά του μεταφρασμένα κείμενα.

«Μα οι πάντες», μου λέει, «χρησιμοποιούν τα εισαγωγικά στους διαλόγους των βιβλίων τους, ιδίως στα λογοτεχνικά έργα. Στις εκδόσεις Κ, για παράδειγμα, ποτέ δε βάζουν παύλες στους διαλόγους. Δηλαδή, όλοι οι άλλοι δεν ξέρουν και ξέρεις εσύ; Δε νομίζεις πως η στάση σου είναι εγωιστική; Στο κάτω κάτω και οι ξένοι, Άγγλοι και Αμερικανοί, δε χρησιμοποιούν την παύλα στους διαλόγους». Άλλοτε πάλι καταφεύγει σε απειλές του τύπου: «θα πάψω να συνεργάζομαι μαζί σας».

Σε ό,τι με αφορά βέβαια δε θέλω να κάνω τον καμπόσο, μήτε τον ξερόλα, αλλά ακόμη και ο τελευταίος μαθητής του δημοτικού σχολείου, που μπήκε στον κόπο να διαβάσει τη «Νεοελληνική Γραμματική» του Οργανισμού Εκδόσεως Διδακτικών Βιβλίων, το γνωστό μπλε βιβλίο, γνωρίζει ότι, στο κεφάλαιο Τα Σημεία της στίξης, γράφονται τα ακόλουθα:

9. Παύλα (―). Σημειώνουμε την παύλα στο διάλογο για να δείξουμε το πρόσωπο που μιλάει:
― Πότε θα έρθεις; 
― Αύριο. 
― Θα σε περιμένω.

Εν σχέσει τώρα με τα εισαγωγικά, πάλι το μπλε βιβλίο γράφει τα ακόλουθα.
11. Εισαγωγικά (« »). Μέσα σε εισαγωγικά κλείνουμε τα λόγια ενός άλλου ή μια λέξη του, όταν τα αναφέρουμε όπως ακριβώς τα είπε. Πριν από τα εισαγωγικά σημειώνουμε τότε διπλή τελεία:
Τα εγγόνια έλεγαν στον παππού: «Πες μας, παππού, πάλι το παραμύθι της Γοργόνας».

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς ένας επαγγελματίας της γλώσσας αγνοεί το όργανο με το οποίο δουλεύει. Και αναρωτιέμαι, δικαιούται άραγε να αγνοεί τη γραμματική όποιος δουλεύει με όργανό του τη γλώσσα, συγγραφέας, μεταφραστής, δημοσιογράφος;
[Φεβ 01, 2009]​

(Στο παραπάνω σημείωμα έχω αλλάξει, σε σχέση με αυτό που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο, τα… εισαγωγικά. Διότι στην εφημερίδα έχουν γίνει όλα ανωφερή (“ ”), ακόμα και εκείνα του «μπλε βιβλίου» — το οποίο αγνοεί παντελώς τα ανωφερή).

Κάνω μια γρήγορη και (σχεδόν) τυχαία δειγματοληψία από τη βιβλιοθήκη. Πρώτα, ένα παλιότερο: ταξιδιωτικές εντυπώσεις του Καραγάτση, γραμμένες γύρω στο 1950 (_Περιπλάνηση στον κόσμο_, Βιβλιοπωλείο της Εστίας, 2002).

— Ἀποκλείεται νά ἔπαθε βλάβη τό κάρο τοῦ Τζών καί νά πῆγε στό συνεργεῖο γιά ἐπισκευή;
— Ἀποκλείεται δεδομένου ὅτι τό συνεργεῖο θά τοῦ δάνειζε ἄλλο κάρο ὥσπου νά διορθωθεῖ τό δικό του.
— Ἀποκλείεται, συνεχίζω μέ ἐπιμονή εὐσυνείδητου δημοσιογράφου πού ἐπιθυμεῖ νά ἐξονυχίσει τό ζήτημα μέχρι τριχός. Μά ὁ Τζίμ μοῦ κόβει τή φόρα.
— Τά πάντα ἀποκλείονται, μάυ ντήαρ. Ἀπό τή στιγμή πού τό κάρο τοῦ Τζών δέν στέκεται μπροστά στήν πόρτα τοῦ σπιτιοῦ τοῦ Τζών, σημαίνει πώς ὁ Τζών δέν βρίσκεται σπίτι του. Ὅπερ ἔδει δεῖξαι.​
Και κάτι πιο πρόσφατο. _Μια μέρα στην Αθήνα_ του Θοδωρή Καλλιφατίδη (Κάκτος, 1995).

—Τίποτα σπουδαίο, φίλτατε. Επιτρέψτε μου μόνο να σας προσφέρω εγώ τα ποτά!
—Ευχαρίστως, είπε ο αδερφός μου, αλλά για ποιο λόγο;
—Γιατί απλούστατα είμαι πολύ ευτυχής που ξαναβλέπω αυτόν τον κύριο! είπε το ψώνιο και μ’ έδειξε.
—Α, μάλιστα. Έχετε διαβάσει τα βιβλία του αδερφού μου;
—Εγώ, αγαπητέ μου, δεν διαβάζω ποτέ βιβλία! θίχτηκε ο παραγωγός. Ούτε ξέρω καν ότι ο κύριος αδερφός σας —να τον χαίρεστε επ’ ευκαιρία— γράφει βιβλία. Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι το 1954 έπαιζε έξω αριστερά στα τσικό του Παναθηναϊκού και είχε την πιο γρήγορη εκκίνηση που έχω δει, κι έχω δει πολλές.
—Α, την αβάνς τού την έχουμε προπονήσει καλά! γέλασε ο Νίκος κάνοντας πως θα μου ριχτεί κι εγώ πήδηξα αμέσως στο πλάι.​
Πιάνω τώρα την _Ανατροπή_ του Νίκου Θέμελη (Κέδρος, 2000).

Ο Βαγγέλης τα ’χασε απ’ την απάντηση, για όλα ήταν έτοιμος μα όχι πως είχανε προλάβει κιόλας να στεφανωθούνε. «Μα πώς στεφανωθήκατε, αφού είσαι παντρεμένος;» κι ο Θωμάς του αποκρίθηκε με ύφος που δήλωνε ότι δεν δεχότανε αμφισβήτηση γι’ αυτά που έλεγε: «Στεφανωθήκαμε με παπά και με κουμπάρο και με χαρτιά που λεν πως τώρα είμαστε πια παντρεμένοι». Πήρε ανάσα βαθιά όσο γινόταν. «Βαγγέλη, ας μην θολώνουμε άλλο το μυαλό μας, ας δούμε όσο γίνεται πιο καθαρά, πώς έχουνε τα πράγματα, μην καταστρέψουμε ό,τι έχει απομείνει τυφλωμένοι απ’ τον πόνο.»​
Και από το _LiveWire_ του Ρέννου Οιχαλιώτη και του Πέτρου Στεφανέα (Εκδ. Γαβριηλίδη, 2006).
«Θα αργήσει ο Χιλφ. Του ’πα να μείνει, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά, από διακριτικότητα, είπε “πείτε τα καλύτερα με την ησυχία σας· μην είμαι στα πόδια σας”. Ευκαιρία, λέει, να κάνει διάφορα εξωτερικά σήμερα, γιατί είναι σπιτόγατος».
«Μπορούμε τουλάχιστον να δούμε σαν θετικό» ξεκίνησε επί του θέματος ο Ταρού, βάζοντας τέρμα στις εισαγωγές «το γεγονός ότι μιλάμε πλέον με δεδομένα.[…]​
Τέλος, από μια μετάφραση: _Οι Άραβες των βάλτων_ του Θέσιγκερ (μετ. Άρη Μπερλή, Εκδόσεις Τσαγκαρουσιάνος, 2008).

Ο Ματζίντ, χλομός και αξύριστος, φαινόταν πολύ κουρασμένος, η μεγάλη κοιλιά του κρεμιόταν μπροστά, ένας γέρος τσακισμένος, πικραμένος άνθρωπος. «Γιατί έπρεπε να είναι ο Φαλίχ; Γιατί ο Φαλίχ;» ξέσπασε. «Θεέ μου, τώρα δεν μου έμεινε κανένας», και θυμήθηκα ότι ο Χαραϊμπίντ, ο μεγαλύτερος γιος του, είχε δολοφονηθεί προ τριετίας.
Όσοι ήταν κοντά του προσπάθησαν να τον παρηγορήσουν. «Έχεις τον Χάλαφ και τον Αμπντ αλ Ουαχίντ.»
Αλλά εκείνος φώναξε «Όχι, όχι, δεν έχω κανέναν· δεν έχω πια γιο. Η γη μου, σε ποιον θα πάει η γη μου όταν θα πεθάνω; Τι θα απογίνει η γη μου τώρα που ο Φαλίχ πέθανε;»​
*
Σχόλια – παρατηρήσεις:*

1. Άσχετο, αλλά θα το πω για να το βγάλω από τη μέση: «νά ἐξονυχίσει τό ζήτημα μέχρι τριχός». Θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο εύστοχη η μεταφορά του Καραγάτση.
2. Το παλιό σύστημα, αυτό που πρωτογνωρίσαμε εμείς οι μεγαλύτεροι, χρησιμοποιεί τη μεγάλη παύλα για να δείξει την αλλαγή ομιλητή στους διαλόγους.
3. Με τις πολλές μεταφράσεις βλέπουμε τα εισαγωγικά να επικρατούν πια στους διαλόγους. Το πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι τα λόγια του ομιλητή ξεχωρίζουν πολύ πιο εύκολα από τον υπόλοιπο λόγο που βρίσκεται στην κάθε παράγραφο. Η παράγραφος του Θέμελη θα χρειαζόταν κάποια σπασίματα για να διαβάζεται στρωτά στο σύστημα με τις μεγάλες παύλες. Και πώς θα χειριζόταν κανείς στο σύστημα με τις παύλες τη δεύτερη παράγραφο από το LiveWire; Δεν πρόκειται λοιπόν για «άχρηστο μιμητισμό», αλλά για σύστημα που προτιμούμε επειδή δίνει μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία.
4. «Μα οι πάντες […] χρησιμοποιούν τα εισαγωγικά στους διαλόγους των βιβλίων τους, ιδίως στα λογοτεχνικά έργα». Όχι οι πάντες. Ο Joyce έχει παύλες στον Ulysses.
5. Η «μπλε γραμματική» είναι για μικρά παιδιά. Ούτε η γλώσσα μένει κολλημένη εκεί ούτε οι δουλευτές της. Π.χ. το γεγονός ότι δεν αναφέρει τα ανωφερή εισαγωγικά δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν.
6. Δείτε στο σύστημα με τα εισαγωγικά (που άλλωστε έχει χρησιμοποιήσει και ο Γεωργιάδης) ότι δεν έχει παγιωθεί μια άποψη για το αν θα βάζουμε κόμματα και πού θα μπαίνει η τελεία.


Καθώς έβαζα τα βιβλία πίσω στα ράφια, άνοιξα ένα άλλο του Καλλιφατίδη (την _Τιμάνδρα_, Εκδ. Γαβριηλίδη, 1995). Εκεί χρησιμοποιεί εισαγωγικά. Και αναρωτιέμαι: *Όταν ο μεταφραστής τα θέλει με τον έναν τρόπο και ο επιμελητής με τον άλλο, ποιος σοφός Σολομώντας με ποια λογική θα δώσει ποια λύση;*


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> 4. «Μα οι πάντες […] χρησιμοποιούν τα εισαγωγικά στους διαλόγους των βιβλίων τους, ιδίως στα λογοτεχνικά έργα». Όχι οι πάντες. Ο Joyce έχει παύλες στον Ulysses.



Και ο Cormac McCarthy (που είναι και γείτονάς μου, στο περίπου) δεν χρησιμοποιεί ούτε παύλες ούτε εισαγωγικά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2009)

Σωστός. Ορίστε κι ένα απόσπασμα από το _No Country for Old Men_. Προφανώς αυτός δεν είχε περίεργους επιμελητές με το _Chicago Manual of Style_ υπό μάλης.

....She was sprawled across the sofa watching TV and drinking a Coke. She didnt even look up. Three oclock, she said.
....I can come back later.
....She looked at him over the back of the sofa and looked at the television again. What have you got in that satchel?
....It’s full of money.
....Yeah. That’ll be the day.
....He went into the kitchen and got a beer out of the refrigerator.
....Can I have the keys? she said.
....Where you goin.
....Get some cigarettes.
....Cigarettes.
....Yes, Llewelyn. Cigarettes. I been settin here all day.
....What about cyanide? How are we fixed for that?
....Just let me have the keys. I’ll set out in the damn yard and smoke.​


----------



## periglwssio (Mar 1, 2012)

Σε ένα βιβλίο που επιμελούμαι ο μεταφραστής ακολουθεί κυρίως το σύστημα του "Μια μέρα στην Αθήνα", αλλά σε μερικές περιπτώσεις και το σύστημα του "Ανατροπή". Πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ομοιομορφία; Να κάνω τις απαιτούμενες αλλαγές, ώστε να εφαρμόζεται ένα μόνο σύστημα σε όλο το βιβλίο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Αν το πρωτότυπο τηρεί σταθερά ένα (και μόνο) παραδοσιακό σύστημα της ξένης γλώσσας, το ίδιο θα πρέπει να κάνουμε και στη δική μας — όποιο προσφέρεται περισσότερο ή (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση) εκείνο στο οποίο έχει γίνει η περισσότερη δουλειά.
:)


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 1, 2012)

Πιστεύω ότι η παύλα είναι το πιο ορθόδοξο σημείο στίξης, παρόλο που τα εισαγωγικά έχουν σήμερα υιοθετηθεί από τις περισσότερες εκδόσεις. Το τελευταίο συμβαίνει κυρίως γιατί τώρα υπάρχουν δυο τύποι εισαγωγικών (« » και " "), που τα πρώτα χρησιμοποιούνται για τους διαλόγους. Εξάλλου, υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα χρήσης πλαγιαστών γραμμάτων, ή ακόμα και διαφορετικών γραμματοσειρών, σε κείμενα που διαφορετικά θα έμπαιναν σε εισαγωγικά. 
Όπως εξάλλου ανέλυσε στην αρχή ο *nickel*, αυτό γίνεται καλύτερα αντιληπτό σε βιβλία που έχουν εκδοθεί παλιότερα. Πάντως η διατήρηση ενός σημείου στίξης που δηλώνει την αρχή διαλόγου νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται για τη διευκόλυνση του αναγνώστη. Για το ποιο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί πιθανό να χρειάζεται να ερωτηθεί και αυτός που θα πληρώσει τη μετάφραση ή θα εκδώσει το βιβλίο!


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Για το ποιο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί πιθανό να χρειάζεται να ερωτηθεί και αυτός που θα πληρώσει τη μετάφραση ή θα εκδώσει το βιβλίο!


Σωστά, των φρονίμων τα παιδιά πριν βάλουν εισαγωγικά ρωτάνε.

Είδα τώρα τα πιο πάνω για το βιβλίο του ΜακΚάρθι (για τον τίτλο στα ελληνικά το έχουμε κάνει το σχόλιό μας) και αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο ο Κορτώ διαφοροποίησε σ' αυτή την περίπτωση τον τρόπο που γράφονται οι διάλογοι για να μην προδώσει τη μέθοδο του συγγραφέα. Κανείς με το μεταφρασμένο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2012)

periglwssio said:


> Σε ένα βιβλίο που επιμελούμαι ο μεταφραστής ακολουθεί κυρίως το σύστημα του "Μια μέρα στην Αθήνα", αλλά σε μερικές περιπτώσεις και το σύστημα του "Ανατροπή". Πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ομοιομορφία; Να κάνω τις απαιτούμενες αλλαγές, ώστε να εφαρμόζεται ένα μόνο σύστημα σε όλο το βιβλίο;


Μήπως υπάρχει λόγος που ο μεταφραστής χρησιμοποιεί δύο συστήματα; Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να θέλησε να σηματοδοτήσει δύο διαφορετικούς ρυθμούς διαλόγων; Μπορεί, λέω εγώ τώρα, να θέλει να χρησιμοποιεί τους διαλόγους μέσα στα εισαγωγικά όταν η ροή είναι πιο αγχωτική, πιο γρήγορη, και τους διαλόγους με τις παύλες όταν η ροή γίνεται πιο άνετη, πιο στοχαστική.

Από την άλλη, μπορεί και να μη σκέφτηκε και τίποτε, να διαβάζει αυτές τις γραμμές και να γελάει...


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Επιτρέπεται να κάνει αυτή τη διαφοροποίηση αν δεν υπάρχει ήδη στο πρωτότυπο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2012)

Σωστό, αλλά _μπορεί_ να υπάρχει καν τέτοια διαφοροποίηση στο πρωτότυπο;

Αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε, ενδεχομένως μπορεί, ακόμη και με μια μορφή εισαγωγικών:

«Μπλα μπλα», είπε ο Αρειανός.
«Αμπλαμπλα», απάντησε ο Γήινος.

Κοιτάχτηκαν. «Μακάρι να μην ξαναπεί "μπλαμπλα"», σκέφτηκε ο Γήινος. «Τι θα κάνω αν ξαναρχίσει τα ίδια;» Όμως, δεν ήταν η μέρα του...

«Μπλα μπλα»...​
Γιατί να μη βάλεις παύλες εδώ στον διάλογο;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

Επίσης: Εισαγωγικά και τελεία σε διάλογο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 12, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως ως αναγνώστης με τις παύλες διευκολύνομαι πολύ να αναγνωρίσω και να παρακολουθήσω διαλόγους, ενώ με τα εισαγωγικά δυσκολεύμαι ελαφρά, θέλω μεγαλύτερη αυτοσυγκέντρωση. Ίσως είναι και συνήθεια, αλλά νομίζω ότι πιο πολύ είναι εκείνο το κόψιμο που κάνει η οριζόνταια γραμμή, σαν να σου δείχνει - ορίστε, τώρα μιλάει κάποιος. Η διάκριση πάλι των δύο λογιών εισαγωγικών μου φαίνεται χρήσιμη όταν υπάρχει quote μέσα σε quote, αλλά αν έχουμε διάλογο με quote μέσα, πολύ με διευκολύνει να έχω παύλα για τον ομιλητή και εισαγωγικά για το quote, μου τα διαφοροποιεί πολύ περισσότερο.

Αν καταλάβατε, δεν τα χωνεύω καθόλου τα εισαγωγικά στον διάλογο, κι όχι επειδή διάβασα τη γραμματική του δημοτικού.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ πάντως ως αναγνώστης με τις παύλες διευκολύνομαι πολύ να αναγνωρίσω και να παρακολουθήσω διαλόγους...


Ξέρουμε μεταφραστές που πιάνουν στις μέρες μας το αγγλικό, ας πούμε, κείμενο και μετατρέπουν τους διαλόγους που είναι χωμένοι σε εισαγωγικά σε διαλόγους με παύλες; Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο ζήτημα διαχείρισης του εκτός εισαγωγικών κειμένου; Π.χ. αυτή η παράγραφος του Μπαρνς δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνει τρεις; (Και αυτή είναι η πιο απλή από τις σύνθετες που βρήκα στο _Sense of an Ending_.)
Old Joe Hunt looked at his watch and smiled. ‘Finn, I retire in five years. And I shall be happy to give you a reference if you care to take over.’ And he wasn’t taking the piss either.


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2012)

Το παράδειγμα που δίνεις δεν είναι διάλογος.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το παράδειγμα που δίνεις δεν είναι διάλογος.


Ελπίζω να μην εννοεί κανείς ότι διάλογος είναι μόνο ο θεατρικός. Οι διάλογοι στο συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο, αλλά όχι μόνο σ' αυτό φυσικά, έχουν απ' όλα: γρήγορες εναλλαγές, σκέψεις, περιγραφές, πράγματα που είναι δύσκολο να τα διαχειριστείς χωρίς τη σαφήνεια που δίνουν τα εισαγωγικά. Εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα. Οι μεταφραστές βολεύτηκαν να μεταφέρουν απλώς τα εισαγωγικά και τώρα πια αφήνουν και το κόμμα και την τελεία μέσα στα εισαγωγικά, όπως στα αγγλικά. Αν μάλιστα δεν μεταφράζουν για εκδότες, ξεχνάνε να βάλουν και ελληνικά εισαγωγικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 13, 2012)

Μέρος του προβλήματος είναι η μανία των εκδοτών για "συνέπεια" και "ομοιομορφία". Ντε και σώνει πρέπει να έχουν πολιτική για όλα, ακόμη κι όταν είναι θέμα επιλογής και όχι σωστού-λάθους. Για μένα, ο συγγραφέας θα έπρεπε να αποφασίζει, αλλά να κάνει αυτό που λέμε informed choice. Δηλαδή συζήτηση με τον επιμελητή, να είναι βέβαιο πως πρόκειται για επιλογή και όχι άγνοια ή συγκυρία ή αδιαφορία, και μετά να παίρνεται η απόφαση.

Αν είναι πεθαμένος, βέβαια, το αφήνουμε ως έχει, για να μην ξοδευόμαστε σε τραπεζάκια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μέρος του προβλήματος είναι η μανία των εκδοτών για "συνέπεια" και "ομοιομορφία". Ντε και σώνει πρέπει να έχουν πολιτική για όλα, ακόμη κι όταν είναι θέμα επιλογής και όχι σωστού-λάθους. Για μένα, ο συγγραφέας θα έπρεπε να αποφασίζει, αλλά να κάνει αυτό που λέμε informed choice. Δηλαδή συζήτηση με τον επιμελητή, να είναι βέβαιο πως πρόκειται για επιλογή και όχι άγνοια ή συγκυρία ή αδιαφορία, και μετά να παίρνεται η απόφαση.
> 
> Αν είναι πεθαμένος, βέβαια, το αφήνουμε ως έχει, για να μην ξοδευόμαστε σε τραπεζάκια.


:) Καταλαβαίνεις, βέβαια, ότι και αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι «πολιτική για όλα» (απλώς λιγότερο παρεμβατική και ρυθμιστική).

Σκέψου ένα π.χ. σπονδυλωτό βιβλίο, με πολλούς συγγραφείς και/ή επιμελητές, και θα καταλάβεις την ανάγκη των εκδοτών για συνέπεια και ομοιομορφία (είδες; έβγαλα τα εισαγωγικά), που μπορεί να φτάσει σε ρυθμιστική και εξουσιαστική μανία (αλλά σε ξεπέρασα).

Η συνέπεια και η ομοιομορφία μπορεί να ξεκινάει από πράγματα που θεωρούνται εύλογα και αυτονόητα (π.χ. την ορολογική συμμόρφωση), αλλά δεν είναι, και φτάνει στην ανάγκη να ρυθμίζονται τα πιο απίστευτα πράγματα, π.χ. ο τρόπος διατύπωσης των τίτλων σε, ας τα πούμε πιο τεχνικά, κείμενα («Τετραγωνισμός του κύκλου», «Ο τετραγωνισμός του κύκλου», «Τετραγωνίζοντας τον κύκλο»). Σίγουρα *δεν* δίνει εικόνα επιμελημένης δουλειάς ένα βιβλίο που χρησιμοποιεί π.χ. και τους τρεις διαφορετικούς τρόπους (από τους οποίους, ο τρίτος, είναι κτγμ no-no!)...

Ε, από εκεί και πέρα, όταν ξεκινήσεις...


----------

